# Price per SQ FT



## Stephen (Dec 16, 2008)

Can anyone give me an idea of price per sq ft, linear ft or a per board for taping drywall in Manhattan NY?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I could imagine its about 15-20 a board. I had a friend do a patch in Gap in NYC for $800.00. (3'x3')


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Union or non union ...


----------

